# Links and Kinks antique bike show and swap Datyon, Oh June 28th



## linksandkinks (Jun 11, 2014)

hope to have a good turn out this year we will also have a grill going for burgers and hot dogs, if anyone has any questions let me know 937-754-0929


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 24, 2014)

*Links and kinks show*

This is a great show lots of room and the owner is a collector,great swap last year.a good time a lot of cabe folks show up


----------



## Flat Tire (Jun 26, 2014)

I'll be there with lots of stuff for sale! Bring cash$$!


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 26, 2014)

*Links and Kinks Located in Fairborn, Ohio*

*Am planning to be at this event ... Fairborn is my home-town.*


......... patric


=========
=========


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 27, 2014)

Me too

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hoping to find a CWC rack for my ride. If anyone is attending and has one bring it along

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## npence (Jun 27, 2014)

See everyone in the morming


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Tire (Jun 28, 2014)

Wake up! Its time to go! Heading out soon as I finish my coffee -


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 28, 2014)

Somebody needs to take some pics too! V/r Shawn


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 29, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Somebody needs to take some pics too! V/r Shawn





*I foolishly entered a NEW thread in the Swap Meet Category (coulda put that entry 
in this thread) ... Links and Kinks Show .. Today .. June 28, 2014, Fairborn, Ohio.*



 *1941 Huffman, Dixie Flyer ... owner .. Oldnut (Ron M.)*








 *1917 Flying Merkel  ........ Owner ... p. cafaro*










.....patric


==========
==========


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 29, 2014)

*Links and kinks*

Picked this up super cheap at the show 










 70 stingray 2 spd original owner with the manual.lately these things seem to find me.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 11, 2014)

Looks like it was a good show! I thought it was later in the year, but being not informed is what happens when I disappear for a couple months


----------

